# na němž byla až do úterka domácí reprezentace úspěšná.



## Odriski

Dobrý den
Po ukončení studia učebnicemi češtiny jsem začal číst novinky na "seznam.cz". Teď mám otázku o větě "na němž byla až do úterka domácí reprezentace úspěšná", nemohu pochopit její výzam. Může někdo vysvětlit mi tuto větu?

"*Sao Paulo bylo ještě před začátkem mistrovství centrem sociálních  protestů, kdy lidé poukazovali na astronomické náklady na šampionát.  Ustaly se začátkem fotbalového turnaje, na němž byla až do úterka domácí  reprezentace úspěšná.*"
http://www.novinky.cz/zahranicni/am...sli-fotbalovy-debakl-zapalovali-autobusy.html

Chtěl bych uvidět vysvětlení na češtině, jestli možno 

Děkuji


----------



## Emys

Odriski said:


> *Ustaly se začátkem fotbalového turnaje, na němž byla až do úterka domácí  reprezentace úspěšná.*"


na němž - odkazuje na fotbalový turnaj, znamená to, že až do úterka Brazilci na mistrovství světa vyhrávali.


----------



## Janulka

"Na němž" je hezký spisovný výraz, který se ale v mluveném jazyce moc nepoužívá. Běžněji se používá "na kterém".


----------



## vianie

Janulka said:


> "Na němž" je hezký spisovný výraz, který se ale v mluveném jazyce moc nepoužívá. Běžněji se používá "na kterém".


I reckon "úterek" is somewhat more colloquial term for Tuesday than "úterý" but still a standard one.


----------



## Janulka

vianie said:


> I reckon "úterek" is somewhat more colloquial term for Tuesday than "úterý" but still a standard one.



Exactly


----------



## Odriski

Emys said:


> na němž - odkazuje na fotbalový turnaj, znamená to, že až do úterka Brazilci na mistrovství světa vyhrávali.


Ach, moc děkuji (...)


----------

